# What I Have Been Reading of Late



## Royzee617 (Oct 22, 2005)

I see we have threads about what we are listening to etc so I wondered if it might be an idea to post a thread about books we are reading relating to WW2 etc.

I have just finished a book I bought about a decade ago entitled 'Battleground: The Corps' by W. E. B. Griffin. One of a series it was my first by this author. Not sure I would buy another if they are all like this one.

The aerial action in it is fairly small but interesting in places. Refers to various USMC a/c and their opponents so you get some inside gen on what it might have been like to fly and fight in F4Fs etc. For instance I didn't know they used to dive the plane to more rapidly lower the undercart. I did know it is a PITA to crank up and down... have seen an F4F take-off with its unique bobbing motion as the pilot handcranks it up while changing hands. Must have been even more fun off a carrier!

This is a book more about the chaps and their ladies than the warfare and Guadalcanal etc. Shame but it has some juicy bits here and there albeit coy.

Check it out on Amazon at:


Next on the review pile is:
'Damned Good Show: The Winged Legend of World War II'
(Cassell Military Paperbacks)
by Derek Robinson 
All about bomber crews in the RAF with Hampdens and Wimpies in early WW2.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 22, 2005)

There is a series that WEB Griffin has done called The Brotherhood of War... I have read the series several times over the past 10 years or so, and I think its one of the best series of books next to Lord of The Rings...

He uses the same characters introduced in the first book throughout the series.... Pretty interesting stuff too.... Craig Lowell is the shit....

The Lieutenants
The Captains
The Majors
The Colonels
The Berets
The Generals
The New Breed
The Aviators
Special Ops

W.E.B. Griffin first made his name on the national scene with THE BROTHERHOOD OF WAR series, nine novels featuring the lives and exploits of the men of the U.S. Army and the women who love them. It is a saga that quickly became a tremendous critical and popular success. 

"An American epic." –Tom Clancy 

"Griffin has captured the rhythms of army life and speech, its rewards and deprivations... Captivating." –Publishers Weekly 

"Absorbing, salted-peanuts reading, filled with detailed and fascinating descriptions of weapons, tactics, training, army life, and battle. The Brotherhood members themselves are interesting characters, possessed of intelligence and humor." –The New York Times 

"Extremely well done... First rate." –The Washington Post 

"A major work... magnificent... powerful. If books about warriors and the women who love them were given medals for authenticity, insight and honesty, THE BROTHERHOOD OF WAR would be covered with them." –William Bradford Huie


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

Just finished reading James Holland's "Fortress Malta - An Island Under Siege 1940 - 1943). I really enjoyed it and would recommend it. 






I have now started on Andrew Williams's "D-Day to Berlin".


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh dear me Les are going to have to disagree again...... plus I don't care for LOTR too much neither...oops.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 22, 2005)

> Oh dear me Les are going to have to disagree again......


Disagree on what??? A series of books u havent read yet???? Trust me, this series if better than anything else I've read from WEB.... Atleast we agree that CLUTCH kicks ass....

U dont care for LOTR books or movies???? I take the combination of both and appreciate the body of work more... The 4 books do get quite tedious at times, especially the Gollum parts, but on the whole, it is an experience unmatched by any other book series...


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 22, 2005)

OK I have watched all of the LOTR movies and they have their moments. I have even tried to read the books... twice... but while they start OK engaging enough, they drag on. 
It is just me. I do not care for 'epics' that much. All I meant about WEBG was that I doubt I shall pick up another of his books, well, I might if it is in the library maybe, but unlikely to buy one. They aren't that easy to get over here anyway. 

Maybe too it has something to do with me being a Brit and these WEBG books are about Marines and other US soldiers (who I have great respect for) written by an American. I dunno I just could not get into the characters. It seemed like a good style, historically accurate etc. but ultimately not for me.... 

But since you love em so much Les maybe I will give em another try!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2005)

my friends keep trying to get me to read harry potter but to be honest i don't see what all the fuss with them books is about..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

I read the first 3 but then the next one was so slow in coming out that I grew out of it. I cant read any novel, I dont have the patience or imagination.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 22, 2005)

My current reading:

1) Phillip Roth - American Pastoral
2) Alexander Hess - We Were In The Battle Of England
3) M. V. Kratochvíl - The Remarkable Battles Of Our (Czech) History


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

i couldn't read more than one book at a time...........


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 23, 2005)

I have about 4 or 5 on the go at any one time... maybe a crime novel, Science Fiction, historical romance - opps no, how did that get in there? Plus some non-fiction WW2 usually mostly with planes in them but I like tanks and stuff too. Plus I like listening to audio books. I like magazines too... have too many of them. Thousands.

My kids have liked HP and LOTR but due to their age etc they are moving on to other stuff (I hope). These books are OK but seem derivative and light to me. I used to love Sword Sorcery like Conan etc. Plus hard sci-fi like Asimov and RAH et al. Now I like detective novels like Connolly and Patterson, Corben et al.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 23, 2005)

Im reading 2 books right now....

Retiefs War by Keith Laumer (Sci Fi)
The Mighty Eighth by Gerald Astor


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 23, 2005)

Just been trawling Airliners,net and found a vid ref:
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/irspotlight.html


----------



## Pisis (Oct 23, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> I like magazines too... have too many of them. Thousands.



Yeah. Plus count in the everday newspaper releases (I read 2 newspaper releases per day and another one, which is a weekly news...). Sometimes I have my night table filled with interesting stuff that piles up to the ceiling (I keep the interesting articles and read them later, if they aren't actual)...


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 23, 2005)

I have the daft notion of going all-electronic. Scanning in all the old mag clippings but then I think I might as well use the time to read em and then put them in the resyke box! Can't bear to chuck stuff away... bet I am not the only one!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 23, 2005)

The instruction manual for Hearts of Iron 2.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 24, 2005)

Speaking of studying, I currently have to read 3 whole school books until Thursday... Some 800 pages... Fortunately not Math but History and Architecture, thus it is at least interesting...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2005)

I am reading a book actually...Murray Walker's Formula One Heroes.


----------



## trackend (Oct 24, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Im reading 2 books right now....
> 
> Retiefs War by Keith Laumer (Sci Fi)
> The Mighty Eighth by Gerald Astor


I cant say I have read it but I have been told that The Mighty Eighth is a real classic Les.
At the moment I'm reading how to build Tamiya's Fairey Swordfish
unfortunately there isn't a chapter on how to improve your eyesight enough to be able to build Tamiya's Fairey Swordfish so I'm a bit stymied at the moment.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 24, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I am reading a book actually...Murray Walker's Formula One Heroes.



A colorful bbok with big pictures in A4 format for kids 6-10?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2005)

No, A proper book wih about 4 pages of pictures in the middle


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 24, 2005)

I just got back from 18 months in rural Japan and have been going a little stupid in my favourite bookstore (which, funnily enough, happens to be Japanese).

In the past 2 months I have bought and read

'Armageddon'; Max Hastings
'The Battle of France, 1940'; Phillip Warner
'Decision in Normandy'; Carlo D'este
'Point Blank and Beyond'; Lionel Lacey-Johnstone
'Damned Good Show'; Derek Robison (which is Britains answer to 'Catch 22')
'Motor Gunboat 658'; L.C. Reynolds 
'The Battle of Britain'; Derek Dempster and Derek Wood

and I have just started 'The Road To Stalingrad'; John Erickson

I also had a look at the new Stephen E. Ambrose book "The Victors" but put it back on the shelf after reading just 5 or 6 pages. It is a real shame that he passed away recently. He was a great historian, even if I did find a lot to disagree with in his writing.


----------



## Erich (Oct 24, 2005)

probably the aviation title of the year JG 300 by Jean Yves Lorant and Richard Goyat, first volume in English by Eagle Editions. 2nd volume in the French is due out on 10 November 2005....JG 300

the first volume is huge with some interesting profiles. JG 300's Bf 109G's probably had the most varied camo of any Luftwaffe a/c during the war.

E ~


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2005)

The Mighty Eighth is a great read.... Alot of stories and paragraphs from the guys that sat there watching those Fw-190A8-R2's blast away with those heavy cannons, witnessing their bretheren fall out of the sky....

Some really hardcore commentary Track.....

If that JG-300 book wasnt so expensive erich, I'd already have ordered it.... Have u read through it yet????


----------



## Erich (Oct 24, 2005)

the old adage you get what you pay for I suppose

yes 75.00 is a bit much but I do not think big thick 6 lb books are going to be much cheaper in the future and with wonderful paper and clear pics it is hard to beat.

I am only on page 43 right now in volume 2. the EE volume 2 is probably ging to be out in spring opf 2006, plenty of time for me to save my bucks.

E


----------



## trackend (Oct 24, 2005)

I shall have to get The Mighty Eighth Les. I haven't long finished reading a book called Forgotten Voices of the Great war by Max Arthur in a similar vane it has words from the fellas who saw the bayonet end of the 14-18 war slaughter
real brings home the rough time they had,(the times change but the shit don't).
Sounds a good read Les.
By the By hope everything is OK with your house? after loosing the end in the blow , the missus was asking and gave me a bollocking for not inquiring sooner.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2005)

Nah man its all cool... Tell ur wife I appreciate the bollocking, and to give u another one for good measure... Im sure somewhere, somehow, u deserve it....

Work still hasnt started on the demo/repairs... Our insurance adjuster had a stroke and has dropped off the face of the planet.... He has not turned in his documents... My wife and I are getting to the point of utter frustration.... The insurance company cant even get a hold of the guy....


----------



## trackend (Oct 24, 2005)

Is'nt that fucking typical Les I bet when its time for your premium to be renewed they speed up taking your dosh ok. 
I get bollocked on a regular basis by the wife Les so your wish should be carried out within the next couple of days i'm sure.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 24, 2005)

_Dracula_


Soooo good!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2005)

> I get bollocked on a regular basis


I dont know of a married man who doesnt get atleast a quarterly bollocking....

Piss on insurance companies... Several of my friends have already gotten screwed over.... Karma is a bitch, and these pricks will find out sooner or later.... 

Maybe they'll come back as Black Crackheads livin in the projects or something... One can only hope...


----------



## Erich (Oct 24, 2005)

Les call up your insurance company and tell them you want another adjuster asap ! put the heat on these clowns

maggots


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2005)

We have already spoken to the insurance people about a new adjuster, and they said they will do something within the next week or so.... We'll see....

Big thick 6 pound book???? Jesus Christ, it'll cost me 20 bucks to ship.... I didnt know it was such a large book... Maybe worth the 80 bucks after all.... Im sure, from what u and ur website have been saying, that the info in it is info found nowhere else...

I told my wife to buy me one for Xmas, but she sucks at Xmas shopping... I'll probably end up putting it on my credit card and buy myself an early present....

Have u already read Volume 1 erich????


----------



## Pisis (Oct 24, 2005)

Currently I'm reading some older relase of *BBARÁK* Hip Hop Magazine


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2005)

HIP HOP SUCKS MONKEY BALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erich (Oct 24, 2005)

Les no only to page 43 but have scimmed through the first volume many times. The book cost 10.00 to ship to me so yes 85.00 smackers. Its worth it but if you want to see a truck load of STurmFw pics then the second one is THEE book. I think over the next 5-8 years there will probably about zilch in the way of new represented German Luftwaffe materials except for the old rehash of the 1960-70's mistakes regarded as truth


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2005)

Im confused erich.... U are on page 43 of Vol 1 or 2??? The english version of Vol is available in Spring 2006??? Do u already have a copy of Vol 2 in French???


----------



## trackend (Oct 24, 2005)

I like nearly all music but I have to admit Hip Hop most Rap leaves me cold.


----------



## Erich (Oct 24, 2005)

ok Les, sorry...........

I have the English volume 1 by E.E.. The French version of volume 1 came out first. volume 2 in English is not due till next spring I suppose but the French version will be released on 10 of November next month.

At present I am deliberately reading the first volume very slowly and sucking it all in as I have some questions about the missions.

by the way hip hop is crap .... 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2005)

Ok, cool erich...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 24, 2005)

I was reading a book called True Honor. Its about a Navy SEAL and this CIA agent who both like each other and when 9/11 happens, the SEALs squad are sent all over the world to hunt terrorist.

Im also reading this book:


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 24, 2005)

Rap is fine with me. It's also the easiest thing to dance casually to (with a partner), as I found out on Friday... Slow dancing is still easier, though.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2005)

> Rap is fine with me. It's also the easiest thing to dance casually to


But then again, u've always been alittle "off the beaten path" GrG... Thats what make you, u....

I would rather listen to the road noise in my car than listen to rap... If the radio only had one station, and it was rap, I would remove said radio from the dashboard....

But then, once again, Im an old, grumpy, beatup scubaman....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 24, 2005)

"Somebody stole the radio from my car and the insurance company asked me to name the model and make of the radio so they could give me the money to get a new one. I had no idea what it was, so I just put in a real expensive sounding brand. 'Mr. White, I don't think _Rolex_ makes a radio!' It was a clock radio; fill out the check, insurance boy!" 

I felt the need to share after remembering that, that's all..


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2005)

On the same day I fell off of a roof and broke my heel, and upon getting back to my '77 Charger parked at the park and ride at exit 60 on the LIE, I found the door unlocked... 

Upon entry, I gazed upon a gaping hole in my dash where my Kenwood Stereo used to be... 

Upon closer inspection, the fu*ks also took my Pyramid Graphic EQ with all the pretty dancing lights.... 

Upon even closer inspection, it was revealed that they also scampered off with my double sided tape box, along with the 150 odd tapes that were alphabeticaly stacked inside....


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 25, 2005)

Have just finished the book 'Damned Good Show' Derek Robinson.

Disappointing. OK it tries to get under the skin of the aircrew at this time of the war. Plus it has snippets of info about such raids which I did not know. But I once again found myself skimming through it to get to the next part where they are aloft.

IMHO there's too much emphasis on what they get up to with their womenfolk. FCS who really wants this? Tripe about some geezer who marries some bint and what they have to do to 'make babies'. Argh. Spare me.

If you have seen the wartime film 'F for Freddie then I would suggest you borrow the book from the library for a gander.

I liked DR's other books and this was one I had high expectations of. Sad to say I am glad I didn't buy it!

BTW of all the 'music' there is on offer rap has got to be down there with the worst of country and certain forms of 'metal' or ska-punk, Irish Dancing, R&B, boy bands, girl bands, anyone who can't keep their hands still and points a lot, anyone in a shellsuit, anyone who has a disco deck on stage, McFly, Bon Jovi, Aerosmoth, G&R, Rush, etc etc... argh there is so much poo contaminating the airwaves.... I subscribe to Napster so I could compile a very long list of dross but I also hate lists and besides there's videos to watch and make.. and post... and this thread is supposed to be about books.


----------



## trackend (Oct 25, 2005)

That just about covers it Roy oh dont forget all the failed opera singers who didnt make the grade so put out operatic versions of Unchained Melody ect


----------



## Pisis (Oct 25, 2005)

Les Co... Czech rap is something radically different then the US one... Czech hip hop scene, as based on an undergournd circle of people doing grafitti, poetry and art in the beginning of the 90's, is something totally different then commerce... I know what's abroad HH about and I hate that, too. Czech-Slovak-Polish Hip Hop was more underground and intelectual and with the black music it has as much common as the beats...

Unfortunately, last years, the intelectual atmosphere is dissolving and many people start to act like Wiggers....... But still the high society is around.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 25, 2005)

> On the same day I fell off of a roof and broke my heel, and upon getting back to my '77 Charger parked at the park and ride at exit 60 on the LIE, I found the door unlocked...
> 
> Upon entry, I gazed upon a gaping hole in my dash where my Kenwood Stereo used to be...
> 
> ...


I quess the Navy SEAL motto went for you on this one:

"The only good day was Yesterday!"


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 26, 2005)

Royzee, you need to listen to some proper ska, it's some of the greatest music around


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 26, 2005)

I love ska... you know Prince Buster etc. I really like proper dub too. Plus I like the pop end of ska a lot, Madness et al. I think I have quite a wide ranging taste in music but rap is not music it is OK for the people who like that sort of thing but the likes of The Prodigy etc are just vile. But then again so is the racket made by Slipknot or Marilyn Manson (tho he is OK) but I like Rammstein a lot. I like Tangerine Dream, Kraftwerk etc as well as Motorhead and the Ramones. I like electric blues a lot and 70s rock. I lke 'alt rock' bands but not so keen on Coldplay any more. I like early goth like Bauhaus and yet not the moden codswollop like CR etc. I like Pink Floyd but not Yes. I like Tom Petty and Springsteen et al but can't stand Aerosmith etc. I like acoustic guitar singer songwriters but I also like Hendrix and other great axe maniacs. I like Japan, Bill Nelson et al.

So you see I am nothing if not disparate and contradictory in my musical tastes. I drive my family mad because I am always playing my 'racket' on the nPod/Muvo/MD etc as well as my PC via wireless headphones. I have loads of concerts on video/DVD too. So far this year I have seen no less than 34 bands.

I sometimes think I would like to focus on just one or two types but I just can't. We are so lucky that there is so much good music around and so easily accessed thanks to the net etc.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 27, 2005)

Hehe Dub rocks (dubs?).


----------

